# Wizards @ Raptors, Jan. 31st



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

*Game #46, 30 January 2007
Washington Wizards [27-17] @ Toronto Raptors [22-23]
7:00 PM EST, The Score, Fan590.com
Air Canada Centre, Toronto, ON*

<img border="2" height="35" width="522" src="http://images.tsn.ca/images/e/headers/nba-wizards-775x50.gif">

<img border="1" src="http://pics.forecaster.ca/nba-player/0440.gif"> <img border="1" src="http://pics.forecaster.ca/nba-player/0350.gif"> <img border="1" src="http://pics.forecaster.ca/nba-player/0645.gif"> <img border="1" src="http://pics.forecaster.ca/nba-player/0367.gif"> <img border="1" src="http://pics.forecaster.ca/nba-player/0430.gif">
<img border="1" src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v129/speedythief/headtohead.jpg"> <img border="1" src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v129/speedythief/headtohead.jpg"> <img border="1" src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v129/speedythief/headtohead.jpg"> <img border="1" src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v129/speedythief/headtohead.jpg"> <img border="1" src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v129/speedythief/headtohead.jpg">
<img border="1" src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v129/speedythief/fordbig1.jpg"> <img border="1" src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v129/speedythief/parkerbig1.jpg"> <img border="1" src="http://pics.forecaster.ca/nba-player/1719.gif"> <img border="1" src="http://pics.forecaster.ca/nba-player/0924.gif"> <img border="1" src="http://pics.forecaster.ca/nba-player/0268.gif">

<img border="2" height="35" width="522" src="http://images.tsn.ca/images/e/headers/nba-raptors-775x50.gif">

*
Its been three weeks since the Toronto Raptors defeated The Hibachi and his 
crew of sorcerers at the Air Canada Centre on the day following the firecracker
guards much-talked about birthday party. Agent Zero brings his revenge tour 
back to Toronto on Wednesday and looks to head into the All-Star break on a 
high note with a victory. His Washington Wizards bested the Detroit Pistons 
Tuesday night in D.C. while the Raptors, winners of three of four, rested for
the third straight night. Fellow All-Star starter Chris Bosh asserted himself 
in their last match-up, ripping down 15 rebounds and scoring 24 points in the 
high-scoring 116-111 victory, with Anthony Parker, TJ Ford, and Joey Graham 
each adding over 15 points in the effort. Arenas had 33 points in the game and
All-Star prospect Caron Butler added 24 and 8 but failed to close-out a fourth
quarter rally that saw the Wizards score 41 points but give up 32 en route to
the loss. The Raptors are looking to get a big boost with the return of speedy 
point guard TJ Ford, sidelined last week with a sore ankle. Spanish national 
Jose Calderon picked-up the slack in Ford's absence, seeing over 40 minutes of
playing time in four games, averaging 14 and 9 on just a little more than two 
turnovers and shooting almost 54% from the field. Jose Calderon is currently 
running on a tender ankle and can use a bit of a drop in playing time. The Wiz
are also dealing with an injury, losing forward Antawn Jamison in the first
frame against the Pistons with a hyperextended knee. Etan Thomas is expected
to start in his place. The game tips at 7:00 PM on The Score and Fan590.com.*​</td></tr>​


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Jamison blew his knee out tonight against the Pistons, though the Wizards still won the game. Hopefully our boys aren't on vacation already--Bosh can ****hammer the Wizards leftover front court and he needs to for us to win.


----------



## Big Mike (Jun 7, 2005)

I think Calvin Booth will start or Andre Blatche for Jamison.


----------



## raptorsrule15 (Jul 4, 2003)

Once again, Sam please start Mo pete over Garbo...Butler will manhandle Garbo!


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

Raps get a break by seeing the Wiz sans jamison. Antawn is comfortable defending the perimeter, the other Washington bigs definitely aren't.


----------



## RC06 (Jan 30, 2007)

The Raps should hopefully be fresh and energized after their 3 days off. I have a feeling we're going to take this game. Hopefully we do, and end January on a good note and get back to the .500 mark. Look at what Hibachi has to say:



Gilbert Arenas said:


> They got us up there last time, it was after my party.
> We gotta come out there and play our type of basketball because we have some making up to do from that party situation.


Let's just hope he doesn't do anything crazy like drop 50 pts on us or something. I'm pumped, really looking forward to this game. When a player mouths off and says he's going to drop --- pts on us, it makes it that much more interesting to watch...

*Let's Go Raptors!*


----------



## junkyarddawgg (Mar 24, 2005)

Where did the Hibachi nickname come from?


----------



## Benis007 (May 23, 2005)

junkyarddawgg said:


> Where did the Hibachi nickname come from?


Arenas says "Hibachi" after he shoots.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

The Raptors "should" pull this win off...should is the key word here


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

SoCalfan21 said:


> The Raptors "should" pull this win off...should is the key word here


Really? The Wizards are playing great.


----------



## Benis007 (May 23, 2005)

speedythief said:


> Really? The Wizards are playing great.


Going to be tough to stop Bosh without Jamison down low. I wonder what Eddie Jordan is going to do defensively. 

On the other hand, we don't have an answer for Agent Zero.


----------



## changv10 (Apr 25, 2005)

we caught a HUGE break with Jamison out. The wizards are still a good team. However, the loss of Jared Jeffries means that Washington has NO ONE to slow down Bosh. 

I think Garbo is a solid defensive player ... he doesn't get enough credit. He won't be flying in the air to get a block, but he'll be standing his ground and will anticipate his opponents moves. Both Mo and Garbo should be able to defend Butler who's not that great of a shooter. 

If TJ or Calderon defends Arenas, we are screwed. We will probably need to mix it up ... put Parker and Mo on him for several possesions. 

You can't stop Arenas ... so might as well try to control Butler and win a game that way (force others to hit shots).


----------



## Timbaland (Nov 18, 2005)

Benis007 said:


> Arenas says "Hibachi" after he shoots.


Gilbert is quite the hilarious character. Imagine sitting courtside and hearing the dude scream that out every time he shoots. I would die from laughter.

Anyhow, I hope we can keep him around his season average, and everyone, which means without Jamison's 20 ppg, we would have this game for sure. Very winnable if Gil doesn't go off, but if he starts heating up, we could have problems.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

This is going to be a tough one for the Raptors, especially considering the Wizards will be looking for revenge. The most important thing to keep in mind is that no lead is safe with the Wizards. We have to take care of the ball down the stretch.

I really don't have a good feeling about this game, but I'm hoping we can pull a win out and get back to .500!


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

raptorsrule15 said:


> Once again, Sam please start Mo pete over Garbo...Butler will manhandle Garbo!


Agreed, this would be the perfect matchup to have Parker and Peterson guarding the perimeter, the Wizards have an explosive backcourt and we need all the help we can get. Having those two in a zone situation would be dangerous.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

The Iceman said:


> Let's just hope he doesn't do anything crazy like drop 50 pts on us or something. I'm pumped, really looking forward to this game. When a player mouths off and says he's going to drop --- pts on us, it makes it that much more interesting to watch...


Problem is, when Arenas says it, he usually backs it up.


----------



## ballocks (May 15, 2003)

i'm a little surprised they're the top seed in the east right now. hopefully we can pull them back to earth for at least one night.

peace


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

ballocks said:


> i'm a little surprised they're the top seed in the east right now. hopefully we can pull them back to earth for at least one night.
> 
> peace


Why surprised? There is no three-player combination in the east better than Arenas/Butler/Jamison, and that's really all you need to run this conference.


----------



## TRON (Feb 29, 2004)

I really hope TJ doesn't try to do to much tontight

Bosh should be able to dominate this game, I don't want to see us jacking 3 pointers all game.


----------



## Benis007 (May 23, 2005)

Timbaland said:


> Gilbert is quite the hilarious character. Imagine sitting courtside and hearing the dude scream that out every time he shoots. I would die from laughter.


Arenas seems like he would be a really cool dude in person. Although i was in miami beach last memorial day when he got booked by the police where he was quoted as saying "don't you know who i am?"

i hate it when celebrities say that.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Benis007 said:


> Arenas seems like he would be a really cool dude in person. Although i was in miami beach last memorial day when he got booked by the police where he was quoted as saying *"don't you know who i am?"*


I'M THE JUGGUHNAUT, BIIIIIITTTTCCCCHHHHHH!


----------



## Timbaland (Nov 18, 2005)

Benis007 said:


> Arenas seems like he would be a really cool dude in person. Although i was in miami beach last memorial day when he got booked by the police where he was quoted as saying "don't you know who i am?"
> 
> i hate it when celebrities say that.


I saw him walking around Times Square last summer in New York. He looked so normal, and didn't even look his listed height of 6'3.


----------



## Benis007 (May 23, 2005)

^^

I prefer the Diesel, but whatever works.


----------



## Q8i (Oct 23, 2004)

Goin To Be Tough.. But Fun To Watch!
Lets Go Raps--


----------



## Victor Page (Nov 1, 2006)

I love all the references along the lines of "I was in Miami beach when Arenas got arrested" or "I was in Times Square....", for which the only real purpose is to broadcast to everyone that you have been on a trip.

Congratulations - it's not every day you come across someone who's been to exotic locales like Florida or New York!


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Victor Page said:


> I love all the references along the lines of "I was in Miami beach when Arenas got arrested" or "I was in Times Square....", for which the only real purpose is to broadcast to everyone that you have been on a trip.
> 
> Congratulations - it's not every day you come across someone who's been to exotic locales like Florida or New York!


Are you jealous or do you just like making irrelevant posts? I don't think anyone considers travelling anywhere a big ordeal, it's what happens on the trip that matters. If someone makes a post simply stating they saw a player, that's kind of bare isn't it? There's got to be a story behind it, or it's just not believable. I remember I made a post a couple years ago after I met Baron Davis in Venice Beach... I mentioned Baron Davis because it was about my encounter with him, I mentioned Venice Beach because that's where it happened, not to brag. That's what the OT thread is for.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

> Bosh, also a starter for the East in the All-Star game, is averaging 28.0 points and 12.3 rebounds in his last three meetings with the Wizards.


Wow, didn't know that one.


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

speedythief said:


> Jamison blew his knee out tonight against the Pistons, though the Wizards still won the game.


Nice...
But it's still gonna be a tough game though.


----------



## ballocks (May 15, 2003)

Budweiser_Boy said:


> Why surprised? There is no three-player combination in the east better than Arenas/Butler/Jamison, and that's really all you need to run this conference.



maybe, but i've never been the biggest fan of antawn jamison. caron butler's done things this year that i'm practically shocked by (to the point that he's actually included in the 'three-player combo' you mention- i don't know what i would've said to that had someone predicted it in the preseason) and zero's taken his game to the 'next level'. i'm surprised any time anyone can do that- it's a big step from where he was, and he was already pretty good. 

it might also have a lot to do with how the wizards had been sputtering in recent years. it seemed like everything they tried would go bust, they got in the habit of doing that, and i'm just intrigued by the fact that they turned it around so seamlessly over the course of one season. i'm thinking it's been a remarkable improvement (to say nothing of the _style_ they play, which i think is fantastic). but maybe i should've thought about it a little harder.  

by the way, is it just me or does it seem those adidas commercials this year have really helped the players they feature (tracy, kg, gilbert, the "but yer not a fool.. are you?" series)? the players themselves are playing well but they were all voted into the all-star game, too. is that a coincidence, especially considering the controversy around at least two of them (gilbert over vince, t-mac over nash)? how else to explain it? i don't know. their play has been strong but their popularity has skyrocketed. gilbert _especially_ has done a good job in selling himself, too.

peace


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

^^^
Chauncey didn't make the starters, and likely won't be on the bench either.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

I know they are missing Jamison, but _that_ is the best team in the East?

Bosh eating up the Wizards frontcourt.

Ford playing, looking alright. A little shy.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Caron Butler is abusing Garbo out there... Sam's faith in him is a bit mystifying.

Pretty good first half for our Raps.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

I take back what I said about Garbo, he's playing pretty well.

Bosh is casting a dispel magic spell on the Wizards. 17 or so now.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Also, good rebounding advantage for the Raps thus far. 24-17.


----------



## RC06 (Jan 30, 2007)

Bargnani with a fancy layup, count it and a foul...

81-67 Raps...

Hibachi has been quiet thus far, he has 15 pts, 3 rebs, 4 assists...


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

The Raps are playing very well.

Big test of character right now. I want to see us snuff out any Wizards hope in the next couple of minutes. Stretch it out of reach.

Get to it, boys.


----------



## RC06 (Jan 30, 2007)

Oh my god! CHRIS BOSH with a 60 ft buzzer beater! Oh my lord, what an unbelievable shot! And it counts! That'll be on SportsCenter tonight...

97-80 Raps...


----------



## Zoltan (May 24, 2006)

HOLY **** i called that and said laugh its in and my mom said no(she came in to do something) and i said see and luaghed after mad bosh is crazy


----------



## Mr_B (Mar 6, 2004)

Bosh!!!!!


----------



## TgK (Aug 20, 2005)

YES 17 up against #1 in the east , we are a good team and thats it.
i hope we won't blew it up in the 4th quarter we must win this one.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Well, the Raps had it to a 15 point lead, gave up back to back threes, then got it to 17 at the end of the third on a prayer by Bosh. Pretty good.

How about us almost having 100 after three... do the Wizards play ANY defense?

Agent Zero plays none. Calderon is taking him back to Spanish class.


----------



## MrkLrn13 (Mar 1, 2006)

Oh by BOSH!!! lmao damn that was FAR.


----------



## migeru13 (Jan 23, 2007)

what a shoot!!!!!

Calderón and Bosh playing very well


----------



## Babe Ruth (Dec 6, 2006)

I dont want to take out the Salame and Cheese out to early because this Wizards team can score at will especially Arenas, so lets keep scoring and stopping the Wizards and we should win the game. 

Side Note, What a shot from Bosh.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Somebody explain to me how Calderón isn't going to the sophomore game. Anybody?


----------



## Babe Ruth (Dec 6, 2006)

He came on strong to late, I believe he does deserve to make the team.

9-0 run for the Wizards we need to start making stops.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

The surprise tonight has to be TJ Ford's defense. If he commits himself like this for the rest of the season he will be twice the player he was earlier this year.


----------



## RC06 (Jan 30, 2007)

Calderon is on fi-yah! Dude's got 24 pts and 9 dimes.

Mo Pete for threeee!

111-98 Raps...


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Jose Calderon's statline is beyond disgusting. 24 points on 10/12 shooting, 10 assists, 0 turnovers. :drool:


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Chuck just revealed that Bosh has made 12 straight shots. Wowowow.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Make it 13 for Bosh.

Arenas getting call after call after call... wow, refs protecting him like he's #3.


----------



## RC06 (Jan 30, 2007)

Bosh with a fadeaway jumper...

113-100 Raps...

I think it's safe to take out the Salami & Cheese now...


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

14 straight scores for Bosh.

Put this one on ice.

A royal asskicking by the Raps tonight. Tremendous performance.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Also, the Nets are getting their butts kicked by the Pistons right now. 3-13 shooting by Mr. Clutch.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Dare I say it, Raptors look like a playoff team (in the East). Keep up this kinda play and 2nd round shouldn't be out of the question. Bosh, awesome.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

15 straight scores for Bosh. He just undressed Andre Blatche.


----------



## washingtonwizards00 (Feb 16, 2006)

What is up with you guys when we come to Toronto. You guys absolutely demolish us every time. Bosh has been amazing and I can't wait to see him and Gil play together in the All-Star game. You guys are playing a lot better than .500 basketball. Keep up this play and you'll definately win the Atlantic division.


----------



## RC06 (Jan 30, 2007)

Oh my Bosh! What a move, and a dunk! He just took Blatche to school!


----------



## Zoltan (May 24, 2006)

well this is sweet we win against the wizards and the nets look like there going to lose man it would be crazy if the raptors make the 4th seed


----------



## TgK (Aug 20, 2005)

RAPTORS WIN RAPTORS WIN , holly cow we are 10-5 in january and 2 of those loses came against the 2 best teams in the nba the suns and the mavs the raptors just playing great this january I LOVE IT~!


----------



## RC06 (Jan 30, 2007)

The Iceman said:


> ...I have a feeling we're going to take this game...


See, see, see...what did I tell you guys? Raptors win! Raptors win! Raptors win! What a game! We're back at .500 baby!

119-109 Raptors is your final score...


----------



## GoRaptors (Apr 3, 2005)

Raptors win! bosh and Calderon were awesome.


----------



## MrkLrn13 (Mar 1, 2006)

LOL, get out the salami and cheese, mama and put it on the hibachi!

Nice game for the Raps. Damn, we're good.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

washingtonwizards00 said:


> What is up with you guys when we come to Toronto. You guys absolutely demolish us every time. Bosh has been amazing and I can't wait to see him and Gil play together in the All-Star game. You guys are playing a lot better than .500 basketball. Keep up this play and you'll definately win the Atlantic division.


Hopefully we'll see you in the postseason!


----------



## pmac34 (Feb 10, 2006)

for the past like 10 wins, Jack has been talking about the salmi and cheese and about chuck not wanting to be risky with it from 8:00 in to the forth quarter.. f***ing annoying as hell


----------



## kindred (Dec 26, 2004)

Obviously Leo is jealous as hell that Chuck got the whole salami and cheese flex pack and t-shirts stuffs...You can see his every sentence toward chuck is filled with venom...Absolutely no class, if you ask my opinions


----------



## pmac34 (Feb 10, 2006)

speedythief said:


> Jose Calderon's statline is beyond disgusting. 24 points on 10/12 shooting, 10 assists, 0 turnovers. :drool:


!!!!


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

pmac34 said:


> !!!!


Update:

39 min
24 points
10-13 shooting (77%)
3 rebounds
11 assists
1 turnover

And most importantly, a big W.

I don't think Jose is the type to clip boxscores out of the Star but if he was going to do that, tomorrow morning might be a nice one to choose.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

I'm still buzzing off this win. We made the Wizards look useless.

This is a potential first-round match up, folks, should the Wizards maintain and the Raps finish 8th.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

kindred said:


> Obviously Leo is jealous as hell that Chuck got the whole salami and cheese flex pack and t-shirts stuffs...You can see his every sentence toward chuck is filled with venom...Absolutely no class, if you ask my opinions


Right, I'm sure Leo cries himself to sleep at night because of it. 

Anyways great game. Wizz took a 4-0 lead, we quickly responded with a 7-0 run and never looked back. Bosh was ridiculous, definately took advantage of Jamison being out of the lineup. Calderon was spectacular too, and it was nice to see Andrea mixing it up with the threes and also faking the shot and taking it to the basket.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

^ Yeah, but Dre's shot is still a bit weak. I think maybe he needs to slow it down, get set like AP does. A quick release isn't worth much when it won't drop.


----------



## BaLLiStiX17 (Mar 27, 2005)

Great game by the raps especially Bosh and Calderon. Looks like we'll be taking a full game lead against the nets.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/NF1Q0c6uY-A"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/NF1Q0c6uY-A" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


----------



## BaLLiStiX17 (Mar 27, 2005)

speedythief said:


> <object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/NF1Q0c6uY-A"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/NF1Q0c6uY-A" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


That shot was nuts


----------



## Timbaland (Nov 18, 2005)

Wow great game for the Raps, Wizards seemed lost out there without their third man. Raps take he lead again, TJ should be worried about his starting job.


----------



## crimedog (Jun 3, 2003)

araujo getting some burn in the utah/san antonio game. doing some decent stuff, but he's still the same big stiff.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

crimedog said:


> araujo getting some burn in the utah/san antonio game. doing some decent stuff, but he's still the same big stiff.


5 and 4 in 12 minutes, not bad for the big lug.

Fisher, Williams, and Kirilenko combine for 3-18 shooting so far.


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

Awesome game by the Raptors. 
Calderon and Bosh were terrific tonight.

And that Buzzer beater by CB4 was Insane.


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

crimedog said:


> araujo getting some burn in the utah/san antonio game. doing some decent stuff, but he's still the same big stiff.


He's was gettin some love from Hubie Brown.


----------



## ballocks (May 15, 2003)

fantastic performance against a good team. i'm not sure the story would've been much different with jamison in the lineup. if anything, the wizards were at a heavy disadvantage because they were at the end of a 3 in 4, not because they necessarily missed 'tawn.

but i'm absolutely elated that we took it to them when we knew we should. there was no reluctance to step up tonight, i thought, and the team was clearly in the best of both worlds: well rested but not _too_ well rested. i'm glad tj decided to give it a shot, too- i'm sure he is, as well. 16 mins of burn in a game like this is worth far more than another day to weave cobwebs around yourself on the bench. hopefully we can get a similar contribution from him in atlanta. 

i think calderon had his best game as a raptor. he was dynamic and seemed to possess an understanding of his teammates that even tj ford lacks at times. well done, jose.

really, there wasn't a single player who i felt had a bad game. those are always good games. 

peace


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

Fantastic game! The Raps had both the defence AND the offence working for them, which translated into a big win over the Eastern Conference leaders. Jose Calderon played a hugeee part in this win with his points and assists. The shooting troubles he had last year seem millions of miles away.

And Bosh's 65-feet shot?! WOAH!!!


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

not much to say except an almost perfect game by the raps. only complaint is the late come back again by the wiz


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Looks like it was a great game, it's a shame I missed it. Caught the first quarter and we were playing well, good to see we carried it on. A Wizards rally was inevitable but the Raptors surviving it and winning by double digits speaks a lot of this team's character.


----------



## TgK (Aug 20, 2005)

OH MY BOSH that shot was sick that crazy show will be in tha NBA top ten plays of the week for sure , sick.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

that was an awesome win, simply spectacular. 

we're good


----------



## Benis007 (May 23, 2005)

Victor Page said:


> I love all the references along the lines of "I was in Miami beach when Arenas got arrested" or "I was in Times Square....", for which the only real purpose is to broadcast to everyone that you have been on a trip.
> 
> Congratulations - it's not every day you come across someone who's been to exotic locales like Florida or New York!


Don't hate. Miami Beach for Memorial Day weekend is bangin'. :cheers:

For the record, Hubie Brown is my favorite broadcaster for the NBA. Great win for the Raps, another game we "should" win considering Jamison is out. 

Loving the numbers Calderon is putting up, really puts the pressure on Ford.. liking it.


----------



## TRON (Feb 29, 2004)

it's really amazing to watch Calderons value increase seemingly every game he plays. He's gone from one of the best backups in the league to possible starting material, IMO. 

If he can continue to stick those mid range jumpers, it will force teams to not play off him, opening up the court and making his drives that much more effective.


----------



## streetballa (Dec 5, 2006)

That was a great win, we are now 2-0 against the wiz this season. Also that shot that bosh made from the other side of the court was simply amazing.


----------



## Victor Page (Nov 1, 2006)

Budweiser - he didn't say he saw Agent Zero, he just said he was in Miami when Arenas got in some trouble in Miami and asked the police "don't you know who I am?".

If you saw a player in person and there's a story attached to it, that = relevant post. If you happened to be in same area code as a player when something happened = irrelevant bragging.

It's also interesting that, in giving Arenas some heat for needlessly bringing up his celebrity status and expecting people to be impressed, the poster makes a needless reference to his trip to Miami expecting everyone to be impressed.


----------



## Benis007 (May 23, 2005)

Victor Page said:


> Budweiser - he didn't say he saw Agent Zero, he just said he was in Miami when Arenas got in some trouble in Miami and asked the police "don't you know who I am?".
> 
> If you saw a player in person and there's a story attached to it, that = relevant post. If you happened to be in same area code as a player when something happened = irrelevant bragging.
> 
> It's also interesting that, in giving Arenas some heat for needlessly bringing up his celebrity status and expecting people to be impressed, the poster makes a needless reference to his trip to Miami expecting everyone to be impressed.


i didn't say it to impress anyone. i think you are reading into things a bit too much.

it was a big party, i might have seen him for all i know.

what would you have prefered?


posting about what was implied/expected from what someone else wrote=irrelevant posting


----------

